# Problems upgrading Python



## Palooka (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to *Free*BSD but quite experienced in Linux. Running 9.0 on x86_64.
When I run [fil]*pkg_version -v*[/file] it shows (inter alia):

```
python27-2.7.2_3            <   needs updating (port has 2.7.3)
```

Running *portupgrade* appears to succeed, but thereafter if I start python and do *import wx* I get the following error:

```
undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_FromWideChar
```
 I have py27-wxPython-unicode-2.8.12.1 installed.

So I back out and reinstall python27-2.7.2_3, but then I get the following error when trying to upgrade libreoffice-3.4.4 to 3.4.5:

```
Undefined symbol "PyUnicodeUCS2_DecodeLatin1"
```

Can anyone shed light on this?
Thanks.


----------

